# Anadrol & Winstrol combined in a cycle, any good?



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey there, just came across these forums while googling, and you guys seemed clued on so thought i'd ask advice.

I did my first cycle about 6months ago, an 8 week winstrol and deca cycle (injected - which finished in Nov). Had good muscle and strength gains and body fat loss, and have kept most of my earnings. I'm now looking to do a second cycle, do you think it's too soon?

If not, then I'm looking to move away from injections as they are just not pleasant and a bit of a hassle!! Have been googling oral variants and seen that there is anadrol and winstrol in tabs, how will these compare to the injections forms??

I know it's against the forum rules to request sources, so I wont bother. I got my previous cycle from a mate of a mate.. who can't get oral stuff, so my question is are all online sources frauds? Or if i google long enough could I come across a site that sells legit stuff? They seem to call Anadrol Anapolon and Winstrol Stromba, are those legit names?

Finally what ancillary products are the best for liver protection, gyno and PCT?

Cheers to anyone with advice/comments!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

lol "welcome" and you have your middle finger up at me on your avatar! later!

joke. cheers bud.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a similare post running aking much the same question with little result. few people said is was a good cycle, but none of the big hitters responded. im going to give it a go anyway be interesting to compare results. ive googled mmy source who has been very good to me over the last couple of years.


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

cool, oral cycle as well? let me know how you get on!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

You're profile doesn't say where your from but if you're in the UK than you can buy for personal use. There are places you can buy from and places that are going to scam you. I can't say which are which cause I'm in the US and they are all illegal here.

Some bureaucratic BS if you ask me but it is what it is.

Can't you just go buy from the chemist over there?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

wish we could but no there still illeagle in the sence you need a perscription that a dr wont give you.

wwhat is does mean is you wont get done for personel use.

yeh i decided to go oral this time feel free to add me to msn or private msg me to compare notes


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I wasn't aware of that...


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Anadrol and winny isn't a great cycle if i'm honest, if you really want to do an oral only cycle then why not try dbol or tbol? both are popular steroids and people often run them alone

Which one you choose would generally depend on the gains you are after

Dbol if its just size you are after, it will give quite alot of water retention but this can be controlled

Tbol if you are willing to sacrifice numbers on the scales for quality of gains as less of it will be water/fat

Both should see O.K gains and a good strength increase with the correct diet/training

If you are aware of pct what is it you're planning? If not read the pct sticky http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html and understand that it IS important

Hope some of that helped


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeh i'm in the UK, and i'm sure it's a class C, meaning you wont go down for possession- just a caution and your stuff confiscated - but it's illegal to supply and harshly punished.

I'm looking mainly for power/strength and lean mass. That's why i thought anadrol and Winstrol would be a could combo, as anadrol seems to give you good mass gains and Winny reduces the water retention and fat; may be wrong tho. Kind off like the Winny & deca cycle i've done previously. Will def look into dbol and tbol, so thanks for the info bro.

As for PCT, last time i was given some hormonal balance pills, (2 a day) but have forgotten for the live of me what they were called. Was told they weren't too important when on Winny.

One further question is that i suffer from chronic IBS (stomach condition) so i'm just wondering if any one knows if oral's would give me a bad time, wouldn't want to spend all day in the ****ter instead of the gym now would I!


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

3-4 weeks dbol 30mg/ed

+

3 -4weeks stanozolol 50 mg/ed

pct 3 weeks clomid 100/50/50 nolva 40/40/40


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

d4ead said:


> wish we could but no there still illeagle in the sence you need a perscription that a dr wont give you.
> 
> wwhat is does mean is you wont get done for personel use.
> 
> yeh i decided to go oral this time feel free to add me to msn or private msg me to compare notes


cool mate, added you on msn.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

sepiroth said:


> Anyway, was thinking about a cycle like http://www.buysteroidsuk.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=232 , do you reckon
> 
> Cheers to anyone with advice/comments!


Mate you need to edit your post and get rid of that link or youll be in trouble


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

6 weeks of 50mg ed dbol with 25mg ed aromasin the clomid pct

sorted


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Noted, have removed it.



xzx said:


> Mate you need to edit your post and get rid of that link or youll be in trouble


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

dbol winnt is my mix as i said similar


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> 3-4 weeks dbol 30mg/ed
> 
> +
> 
> ...


Think this sounds good. Do i need both clomid and novaldex or will 1 do?


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Both mate.


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks mate. rep added.

a part from some milk thistle for liver protection, are there any other ancillary products i should take throughout? any estrogen suppressants , or will clomid and novaldex in the pct stage sort that all out?


----------



## bootneck (Feb 28, 2009)

hi i have been reading up a lot on short cycles,and i have decided to try a 2 week cycle of winny and anadrol 50mg/100mg ed

will be intresting to see how i get on as short cycles will be easier to commit 100% imho


----------



## sepiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

I was thinking originally of Anadrol, but it's apparently the one that gives the biggest mass/strength gains but also the hardest to keep the results from. So changed to dbol which is more popular.

Let us know how you get on tho and good luck with your gains!



bootneck said:


> hi i have been reading up a lot on short cycles,and i have decided to try a 2 week cycle of winny and anadrol 50mg/100mg ed
> 
> will be intresting to see how i get on as short cycles will be easier to commit 100% imho


----------



## bootneck (Feb 28, 2009)

will do mate :thumb:

cheers.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

sepiroth said:


> thanks mate. rep added.
> 
> a part from some milk thistle for liver protection, are there any other ancillary products i should take throughout? any estrogen suppressants , or will clomid and novaldex in the pct stage sort that all out?


milk thistle is enough when to take it is another story 

some say during the cycle and pct

some say during pct

some say after pct



If i were you during cycle and pct but thats just me.

thanks for the reps


----------

